# Shaded Bobble Stitch Hat Knitting Pattern



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi everybody,

Here is one of my hat pattern and the name is "Shaded bobbles Stitch Hat". It is knitted with 2 colors and formed "Shaded Bobbles" and looks so cute. How to knit video link for this bobble stitch is also included in the pattern.

It has 5 sizes from baby to large adult and knitted by using US 6 needles.

The price is just $4.99.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shaded-bobble-stitch-hat


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

This is adorable... as is your little model.

Does this pattern require double point needles??? at all????

Thanks for a prompt reply.... jane


----------



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

janeafennell said:


> This is adorable... as is your little model.
> 
> Does this pattern require double point needles??? at all????
> 
> Thanks for a prompt reply.... jane


I used 16" circular needle for casting on and bottom part of the hat and continued with DPNs for top part for easier to knit. But you can also knit it by using DPns only for the whole hat.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't use DPN's at all and that is the reason I didn't want to invest in the pattern if DPN's were used.

Thank you so much for your reply... I really appreciate it and your hat is beautiful.... jane


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Could it be done using Magic Loop (1 long circ)? Love the pattern!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Could it be done using Magic Loop (1 long circ)? Love the pattern!


Absolutely - that is how I knit Christy's hats - or, if you use a 16" circ and then use traveling loop for the decreases instead of switching to DPNs if you don't have or like to use DPNs.

Liat Gat explains traveling loop beautifully in this video:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I love all Christy's patterns - the Red Horseshoe cable hoodie is wonderful! She always gives a unique twist to her designs without them being technically difficult - they just look that way!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty, adorable model!


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you! I really like the videos Liat Gat does, that's how I learned the magic loop.



mopgenorth said:


> Absolutely - that is how I knit Christy's hats - or, if you use a 16" circ and then use traveling loop for the decreases instead of switching to DPNs if you don't have or like to use DPNs.
> 
> Liat Gat explains traveling loop beautifully in this video:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the shaded bobble look!!!


----------



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> I love all Christy's patterns - the Red Horseshoe cable hoodie is wonderful! She always gives a unique twist to her designs without them being technically difficult - they just look that way!


Thanks you so much.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> I don't use DPN's at all and that is the reason I didn't want to invest in the pattern if DPN's were used.
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply... I really appreciate it and your hat is beautiful.... jane


 I use two 16inch circular needles as the hat gets smaller. You can get right down to two st on each needle. Likewise if I am starting at the top, use two circs until there are enough stitches for only one.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I really like the way you designed the decreasing size as you neared the top, really nice.


----------



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> I use two 16inch circular needles as the hat gets smaller. You can get right down to two st on each needle. Likewise if I am starting at the top, use two circs until there are enough stitches for only one.


This is a great way to knit the top part of the hat. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Really like this pattern, nicely done!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so cute and sweet


----------

